# Fluval Fx5 On 75 Gallon



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Just wondering is this overkill on a 75 gallon for a 4 inch Rohm.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, thats one spoiled 4 inch Rhom!! With that tank size and that much filtration you should see some excellent growth. Thats if you are also maintaining weekly water changes and feeding a varied diet









I love lots of filtration and dont see it being an issue.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks , That was what I thought just wanted to be sure.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Well I bought it can't wait to see this filter in action.

Well I bought it can't wait to see this filter in action.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Good luck, never used an fx5 but only read good things about them especially on larger tanks. It'll probably work wonders on your 75g.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That'd be great filtration for a solo fish... as been said weekly partial water changes is a must even with that filter and you can always get a bigger tank as he grows...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Your rhom will love it and so will you. I have an fx5 running on my 75 with a 8" marginatus and bad water params are never an issue, provided you're doing weekly water changes as mentioned above.
You can never have too much filtration when it comes to p's.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone, this thing is massive it won't fit under the tank, so I will be mounting it next to the tank. I will post pics when it is up and running. I gotta wait till I get off work. I also wanted to add this Serra is super spoiled water changes every week and the best food.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah FX5 is a great filter. I use one on a big tank and it runs great.


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a FX5 on my 46G cichlid tank and they love it.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Best filter by far! My Rohm went from hiding to out in the open all the time.... On incredible filter and one awsome fish!


----------

